# Fructose Malabsorption Can Cause Constipation



## Lee (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi, I know it has been mentioned before but I just want to suggest that Fructose Malabsorption (Fructmal) can aggravate IBS symptoms and cause constipation. The increased gas in the bowel slows down motility in some people. I am not talking here about Inherited Dietary Fructose Intolerance which is a more serious disease and relates to problems with the liver. In Australia, we use the term Fructose Malabsorption to distinguish it from this more serious disease.Check out these links:http://shepherdworks.com.au/disease-information/fructose-malabsorptionDr. Sue Shepherd is a leading Australian Dietitian and researcher who specialises in Fructose Malabsorption. It is my understanding that they will do overseas phone consultations if you contact them about it.Also http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/fructose_malabsorption_australia/This is an Australian site which has the most up to date information on fructmal (check out the files section of the site). You need to register to view this site. You do not have to have been clinically diagnosed to join. If you think you have the symptoms of fructmal then you can join this support group.Hope this helps someone.LeeAustralia


----------

